# Remove aluminum roof coating



## 3DPiper

I have an aluminum roof that is leaking and I can't find the leak. 

I'd like to remove all the coating and either put down a whole new single coat (Liquid Roof?) or just cover the whole thing with Eternabond (since I can't install a rubber roof on aluminum).

The front of the roof has a white coating that looks like an aligator's back.. The back is nearly naked aluminum with some black parts (tar?)..

What is the best way to remove all the coatings?

-Matthew


----------



## C Nash

Re: Remove aluminum roof coating

Hard to say w/o seeing it.  Sounds like someone has put cool seal on the  front that looks like aligator.  Might be better to just coat over it with cool seal.


----------



## 3DPiper

Re: Remove aluminum roof coating

Is Kool Seal the best coating for an aluminum roof?

http://www.koolseal.com/product_detail.asp?product_id=63-600

-Matthew


----------

